# Cage dropping trays



## smay (Sep 2, 2011)

I need to replace some of my slide out trays that catch the droppings. Just wondering if anyone has ever made them and would like to share your ideas.

They can be so pricey I was hoping to save a little bit of money. Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 2, 2011)

No idea where you are. Haven't done any sheet metal work since high school, but you need some specialized equipment. If you can't find a sheet metal shop, try talking to someone in heating and air conditioning as that is an integral part of their work. I know I could do it with hand tools--it would be functional but not as pretty as a professional made one.


----------



## quepasatee (Sep 6, 2011)

Cookie sheets or baking sheets work great and are so easy to clean! I bought mine at a restaurant supply store (they carry large ones) for under $10 each.


----------

